# How is your Loewe holding up?



## mi.kay

Since Loewe became a new subforum recently, I thought it'll be nice to have a thread where users can share photos of their love for Loewe here, and can be a good reference for other people who are interested in this brand  

Let me share my 4 month old small puzzle in tan leather... (This is my second piece as I have returned one after 3 days of gentle use and the glazing peeled pretty badly.) 
My current bag's leather is still holding up very well. I love the smoothness of the leather so much


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Great idea, super helpful for anyone considering buying one (like me). Thank you!

This is the pebbled/soft grained leather, correct? Do you ever wear it when it rains? I'm considering the smooth calf or the natural calf (in the large size, men's line although I'm a woman). I'm always evaluating if I can wear bags in rain for some reason...


----------



## mi.kay

CrackBerryCream said:


> Great idea, super helpful for anyone considering buying one (like me). Thank you!
> 
> This is the pebbled/soft grained leather, correct? Do you ever wear it when it rains? I'm considering the smooth calf or the natural calf (in the large size, men's line although I'm a woman). I'm always evaluating if I can wear bags in rain for some reason...



This is the <Classic Calfskin in Tan colour> as named by the website, not the <Soft Grain Calfskin in Soft Caramel colour>, which can be quite confusing because both colours/leather look so similar!
I live in a humid and tropical country and have been using it almost every day for work and errands. Yes, it has caught in rain but only for a short while, for instance running a few steps into my car under heavy rain. I wipe my bag once i get into my car so the water drops don't stay sitting on the leather. So far there hasn't been any issues with the leather!

hope to see more photos of older well-used bags to see how they've aged!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

mi.kay said:


> This is the <Classic Calfskin in Tan colour> as named by the website, not the <Soft Grain Calfskin in Soft Caramel colour>, which can be quite confusing because both colours/leather look so similar!
> I live in a humid and tropical country and have been using it almost every day for work and errands. Yes, it has caught in rain but only for a short while, for instance running a few steps into my car under heavy rain. I wipe my bag once i get into my car so the water drops don't stay sitting on the leather. So far there hasn't been any issues with the leather!
> 
> hope to see more photos of older well-used bags to see how they've aged!



Thank you for clarifying! The classic calfskin always has the white logo I realized now. The soft grain one and the natural calfskin one don't have colour in the stamped logo. One way to distinguish them especially on streetstyle pics.


----------



## Greentea

CrackBerryCream said:


> Great idea, super helpful for anyone considering buying one (like me). Thank you!
> 
> This is the pebbled/soft grained leather, correct? Do you ever wear it when it rains? I'm considering the smooth calf or the natural calf (in the large size, men's line although I'm a woman). I'm always evaluating if I can wear bags in rain for some reason...


I treated mine with a rain protectant spray after a YouTuber recommended it––she has the same black smooth Puzzle that I have and has had it for quite some time. It's still nearly flawless


----------



## Greentea

This really helped me take the plunge for the black smooth, and I'm so glad I did


----------



## meowkittycat

Can anyone contribute with the Loewe Hammock?


----------



## vinotastic

meowkittycat said:


> Can anyone contribute with the Loewe Hammock?



I also want to hear more about the hammock.  There are a few you tube videos about it from people who owned it from a bit.  The overall thoughts are positive but I am hoping this subforum gives more insight.


----------



## momshj

I now decided on Loewe  for my day bag. I am not in love with the Puzzle but did fall head over heels for The Barcelona. Any people here that can give me their review.... pros/cons? I am thinking of the Oat color for spring/summer and hoping it stays clean.


----------



## bella89

My bag isn't made anymore (May) but I think it's a good example of how well this brand holds up.  Purchased over a decade ago.


----------



## heartfelt

meowkittycat said:


> Can anyone contribute with the Loewe Hammock?



I don't own my hammock anymore, but when I did own it, I did love it because it was so well made and unique looking. I had it for just about a year and it held up beautifully. The thing that drove me nuts though were that the straps were not long enough to be held on the crook of your arm. It's strictly handheld or crossbody with the strap, although when worn crossbody I was not a fan of that look whatsoever. The construction of the bag though is truly art. I ultimately sold it because of the strap length and the bag was way too big for me (I had the small) - it's a black hole in there. Also keep in mind that the opening is very large, and while it can be closed with a clasp, it's still pretty much wide open for you or anyone else to reach inside.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Here's my Medium Puzzle in the classic Tan/Gold colour, and I have had it since Jan 2020 and have used it consistently, at least twice a week, and I must say the quality is impeccable... absolutely zero corner wear, zero glazing issues, zero scratches on the hardware, minus the feet, etc. The only thing that has 'aged' is the softening of leather over continuous use, as well as being constantly stuffed with items inside - which can be most evidently in the body of the bag, and also the handle, as I like to hand carry it a lot). The only thing that has some wear is that the light coloured fabric interior has some dirt marks, but that could be easily resolved if I bothered to clean it - so that's on me. 

Below is a side by side comparison of my Puzzle when it was about a week old (left, taken on the 8th Jan 2020) and on the right (taken on the 11th April 2021). 





Hope this helps anyone in deciding! Long story short, I highly recommend it, and I am intending on getting the OG Small Puzzle, and the Mini Puzzle in the future - because I like the design and functionality of the bag so much!


----------



## gmcnm19

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you for clarifying! The classic calfskin always has the white logo I realized now. The soft grain one and the natural calfskin one don't have colour in the stamped logo. One way to distinguish them especially on streetstyle pics.


Not really though. I've seen the classic calfskin with no color in the stamped logo, like the burgundy or the dark blue.


----------



## fsadeli

Hi may I know how the leather hold up? I want to get a heel bag but I suspect the leather isn't quite as durable


----------



## Xtaleyes

Hi! Can i hear your thoughts, having a hard time deciding whether to get the loewe puzzle in classic calf or the soft grained leather. I read that the classic smooth calf retains its shape more and will last longer, is this true?


----------



## Greentea

Xtaleyes said:


> Hi! Can i hear your thoughts, having a hard time deciding whether to get the loewe puzzle in classic calf or the soft grained leather. I read that the classic smooth calf retains its shape more and will last longer, is this true?


I'm not sure but you can always get an organizer. I have the classic smooth in black and have used it so so much since late last year and it's marvelous. Any scuffs or scratches just buff out with a microfiber cloth and it develops a nice patina. I love it so much


----------



## Xtaleyes

Thank you for replying @Greentea . I also got the black smooth in black, I use it everywhere i go and i love it. Tho i’ve been getting scratches at the back of my hand every now and then when i reach for something inside in a rush. But i still love it


----------



## muggles

I have a reddish orange small hammock in smooth calf I’ve used everywhere for the last month and it’s held up beautifully!


----------



## fsadeli

muggles said:


> I have a reddish orange small hammock in smooth calf I’ve used everywhere for the last month and it’s held up beautifully!


curious to see how do you make it more secure? Been wanting to get hammock but the opening is too wide especially when you carry it crossbody. I'm a mom of two so I guess I'll be carrying it crossbody a lot.


----------



## muggles

fsadeli said:


> curious to see how do you make it more secure? Been wanting to get hammock but the opening is too wide especially when you carry it crossbody. I'm a mom of two so I guess I'll be carrying it crossbody a lot.


If it’s not overly stuffed it won’t gap open! I find the sides kinda close into each other! You can also use the interior hook. I personally have had no problems with it. In today’s world I’m not going to get close enough to someone to give them a chance to pickpocket! The secret is do not over stuff, it’s not a tote bag!
I’ve used mine for two months straight, no scratches, even corners look great!
Just switched to my zipper puzzle (like Megs) !


----------



## beemeowmeow

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Here's my Medium Puzzle in the classic Tan/Gold colour, and I have had it since Jan 2020 and have used it consistently, at least twice a week, and I must say the quality is impeccable... absolutely zero corner wear, zero glazing issues, zero scratches on the hardware, minus the feet, etc. The only thing that has 'aged' is the softening of leather over continuous use, as well as being constantly stuffed with items inside - which can be most evidently in the body of the bag, and also the handle, as I like to hand carry it a lot). The only thing that has some wear is that the light coloured fabric interior has some dirt marks, but that could be easily resolved if I bothered to clean it - so that's on me.
> 
> Below is a side by side comparison of my Puzzle when it was about a week old (left, taken on the 8th Jan 2020) and on the right (taken on the 11th April 2021).
> 
> View attachment 5064466
> View attachment 5064463
> 
> 
> Hope this helps anyone in deciding! Long story short, I highly recommend it, and I am intending on getting the OG Small Puzzle, and the Mini Puzzle in the future - because I like the design and functionality of the bag so much!


this aged like fine wine


----------



## phmwsl

Hopping on this thread to seek some advice on my new Loewe Hammock. I just received the bag from 24S but noticed the glazing on one side of the bag is incomplete. It is pretty obvious when the bag is being carried. Would the Loewe store be able to fix the glazing issue or should I return it ?


----------



## atoizzard5

phmwsl said:


> Hopping on this thread to seek some advice on my new Loewe Hammock. I just received the bag from 24S but noticed the glazing on one side of the bag is incomplete. It is pretty obvious when the bag is being carried. Would the Loewe store be able to fix the glazing issue or should I return it ?



Personally this would really bother me and I would return it.  Hope you find one in better condition.


----------



## phmwsl

atoizzard5 said:


> Personally this would really bother me and I would return it.  Hope you find one in better condition.


Thanks for the advice! I have decided to send it back for an exchange. Fingers crossed there won't be any issues with the second one!


----------



## marsiancloud

Hi guys! A newbie here. I was wondering if someone could help me with an advice. I purchased a gorgeous Loewe puzzle in smooth calfskin about two weeks ago and have worn it maybe twice after that. Mind you, usually I am very careful with my bags. So I noticed that the area near the opening started to rip. From various YouTube videos I learned that it can happen with time, but I am very surprised that it happened so fast. Should I return it if possible?


----------



## viewwing

marsiancloud said:


> Hi guys! A newbie here. I was wondering if someone could help me with an advice. I purchased a gorgeous Loewe puzzle in smooth calfskin about two weeks ago and have worn it maybe twice after that. Mind you, usually I am very careful with my bags. So I noticed that the area near the opening started to rip. From various YouTube videos I learned that it can happen with time, but I am very surprised that it happened so fast. Should I return it if possible?


I doubt it has anything to do with you carrying the bag. I’ve seen a few brand new ones in stores with such issues. I think it’s the artisan that didn’t finish the ends well.


----------



## fsadeli

Anyone can recommend leather conditioner for smooth calfskin puzzle leather bag?


----------



## Indiana

fsadeli said:


> Anyone can recommend leather conditioner for smooth calfskin puzzle leather bag?


I use Collonil Leather Gel or Leather Lotion - but just a tiny bit.  I put it on a cloth first, rather than directly on the bag if that makes sense!


----------



## fsadeli

Indiana said:


> I use Collonil Leather Gel or Leather Lotion - but just a tiny bit.  I put it on a cloth first, rather than directly on the bag if that makes sense!


thanks, does it darken the leather or change the texture?


----------



## fsadeli

marsiancloud said:


> Hi guys! A newbie here. I was wondering if someone could help me with an advice. I purchased a gorgeous Loewe puzzle in smooth calfskin about two weeks ago and have worn it maybe twice after that. Mind you, usually I am very careful with my bags. So I noticed that the area near the opening started to rip. From various YouTube videos I learned that it can happen with time, but I am very surprised that it happened so fast. Should I return it if possible?


Hi could you please update what did you do with the bag? Did you repair it?


----------



## Indiana

fsadeli said:


> thanks, does it darken the leather or change the texture?


I’ve only used it on a black Loewe so there’s no obvious darkening, but I also use it on LV vachetta and you can see a very slight darkening on that.
The gel or lotion have no effect on texture other than giving it a very slightly “conditioned feel”.  The sprays with the waterproofing agent in them do change the texture imo and I wouldn’t use them even though a lot of people swear by them even for more delicate lambskin.


----------



## Froydis

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Here's my Medium Puzzle in the classic Tan/Gold colour, and I have had it since Jan 2020 and have used it consistently, at least twice a week, and I must say the quality is impeccable... absolutely zero corner wear, zero glazing issues, zero scratches on the hardware, minus the feet, etc. The only thing that has 'aged' is the softening of leather over continuous use, as well as being constantly stuffed with items inside - which can be most evidently in the body of the bag, and also the handle, as I like to hand carry it a lot). The only thing that has some wear is that the light coloured fabric interior has some dirt marks, but that could be easily resolved if I bothered to clean it - so that's on me.
> 
> Below is a side by side comparison of my Puzzle when it was about a week old (left, taken on the 8th Jan 2020) and on the right (taken on the 11th April 2021).
> 
> View attachment 5064466
> View attachment 5064463
> 
> 
> Hope this helps anyone in deciding! Long story short, I highly recommend it, and I am intending on getting the OG Small Puzzle, and the Mini Puzzle in the future - because I like the design and functionality of the bag so much!


Ooooh  I just loooove how your bag has aged! I love it when leather softens and makes the bag more slouchy. To me this has improved the bag as it has more character after living it's life with you. I think as someone else said, it has aged well like a fine wine!


----------



## katawaredoki

Hi all! Does anyone have recommendations for how to take care of *canvas* bags from Loewe? So not the leather. Not sure if I should be using the Collonil on that as well (I just applied it to all of the leather items and now wondering what to do for the canvas portions....)

Thanks all!


----------



## viewwing

katawaredoki said:


> Hi all! Does anyone have recommendations for how to take care of *canvas* bags from Loewe? So not the leather. Not sure if I should be using the Collonil on that as well (I just applied it to all of the leather items and now wondering what to do for the canvas portions....)
> 
> Thanks all!


hmm...why do you have to do anything to the canvas?


----------



## katawaredoki

viewwing said:


> hmm...why do you have to do anything to the canvas?



i'd love to do nothing to the canvas but.... just wondering if there's a need to protect it from the world. i didn't want to embark on a DIY adventure if it wasn't necessary - see https://thrillspire.com/how-to-waterproof-canvas


----------



## Froydis

katawaredoki said:


> i'd love to do nothing to the canvas but.... just wondering if there's a need to protect it from the world. i didn't want to embark on a DIY adventure if it wasn't necessary - see https://thrillspire.com/how-to-waterproof-canvas


Hi there!

Canvas bags are normally made of cotton fabric which is then coated with PVC which makes it a very durable material that you just need to wipe clean now and then. I use baby wipes on mine.

However, it could be that your bag is uncoated canvas? I’m not familiar with Loewe canvas bags but is it a soft material without a coating? If yes, I’d personally spray it with a fabric upholstery protectant like one I use for my white fabric armchairs. This usually helps to minimise any damage if you spill things on it / keep it clean for longer. However please please do check  the spray on an inconspicuous area first before you try this as it might change the colour of the fabric!! Also, have some upholstery fabric cleaner at home so you can tackle any accidents as soon as they happen as often stains are best dealt with as soon as possible.


----------



## katawaredoki

Froydis said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Canvas bags are normally made of cotton fabric which is then coated with PVC which makes it a very durable material that you just need to wipe clean now and then. I use baby wipes on mine.
> 
> However, it could be that your bag is uncoated canvas? I’m not familiar with Loewe canvas bags but is it a soft material without a coating? If yes, I’d personally spray it with a fabric upholstery protectant like one I use for my white fabric armchairs. This usually helps to minimise any damage if you spill things on it / keep it clean for longer. However please please do check  the spray on an inconspicuous area first before you try this as it might change the colour of the fabric!! Also, have some upholstery fabric cleaner at home so you can tackle any accidents as soon as they happen as often stains are best dealt with as soon as possible.



Really really really helpful - THANK YOU


----------



## trixiebellle

I’ve managed to get some discolouration on my small puzzle that I bought in February (probably from a pair of dark jeans when I wear it crossbody), very annoying as it’s still fairly new and not even a very light colour. Is there any point trying to clean it at all? And if so, any recommendations on product? It’s in classic calf, tan colour


----------



## trixiebellle

Update, I decided to attack it with a baby wipe (without alcohol) right after posting and now it looks perfect again. I just love this leather


----------



## Froydis

trixiebellle said:


> Update, I decided to attack it with a baby wipe (without alcohol) right after posting and now it looks perfect again. I just love this leather


Yay! Glad you managed to wipe off the marks. Do you use some sort of protectant on your bag? Also it might be worth getting something for your jeans so they don’t rub colour off as much  I don’t wear jeans much but I remember someone once mentioning that they spray their jeans to avoid colour transfer.


----------



## Greentea

it looks great!


----------



## trixiebellle

Froydis said:


> Yay! Glad you managed to wipe off the marks. Do you use some sort of protectant on your bag? Also it might be worth getting something for your jeans so they don’t rub colour off as much  I don’t wear jeans much but I remember someone once mentioning that they spray their jeans to avoid colour transfer.



I haven’t treated neither bag or jeans with anything but definitely should. I’ll Google the jeans, do you have any recommendations for the puzzle?


----------



## Froydis

trixiebellle said:


> I haven’t treated neither bag or jeans with anything but definitely should. I’ll Google the jeans, do you have any recommendations for the puzzle?


I treat all my leather bags with either Collonil Gel or Collonil Waterstop (not sure if that brand is available where you are based or not...). I don't have a Loewe bag yet so I don't know how it would react on the tan leather but so far I haven't had any problems with these two products, even on light coloured vegetable tanned leather. I would definitely check on an inconspicuous part of the bag before you apply though, as products do have the potential of darkening leather or changing the texture etc.


----------



## fettfleck

Froydis said:


> I treat all my leather bags with either Collonil Gel or Collonil Waterstop (not sure if that brand is available where you are based or not...). I don't have a Loewe bag yet so I don't know how it would react on the tan leather but so far I haven't had any problems with these two products, even on light coloured vegetable tanned leather. I would definitely check on an inconspicuous part of the bag before you apply though, as products do have the potential of darkening leather or changing the texture etc.



I treated my Spirited Away Puzzle with Collonil Carbon Pro Spray (use that on all my bags) and it hasn‘t changed color or texture of the leather.


----------



## sassification

Would like to hear about loewe basket bags, how they hold up, any color transfer etc? 

Basket or leather for the long run?  I am lemming after this now


----------



## Greentea

sassification said:


> Would like to hear about loewe basket bags, how they hold up, any color transfer etc?
> 
> Basket or leather for the long run?  I am lemming after this now


I have a regular basket but I've heard this one is really durable. And it's packable too


----------



## sassification

Greentea said:


> I have a regular basket but I've heard this one is really durable. And it's packable too



Thanks for sharing! ♡ hows ur basket holding up and how long you had it for? Wld love to see pictures.. i wonder if it can withstand 1L water bottle, an umbrella and some other nik naks.. LOL.

I wont put a laptop in this or expect it to withstand laptop carrying like the NF MM possibly can


----------



## Greentea

sassification said:


> Thanks for sharing! ♡ hows ur basket holding up and how long you had it for? Wld love to see pictures.. i wonder if it can withstand 1L water bottle, an umbrella and some other nik naks.. LOL.
> 
> I wont put a laptop in this or expect it to withstand laptop carrying like the NF MM possibly can


Mine is only 4 months old but I love it! It’s not an everyday bag for me.


----------



## sassification

Greentea said:


> Mine is only 4 months old but I love it! It’s not an everyday bag for me.



Ah i see, true .. its not an everyday bag for me too! Prob for holidays and some shopping trips ♡


----------



## mayurietwa

What do you think of the piping? Have you encountered any issues like this with your puzzle? It's just one side though the rest is okay. It was brought 2019.


----------



## goldenry

Greentea said:


> I have a regular basket but I've heard this one is really durable. And it's packable too


the same


----------



## Greentea

mayurietwa said:


> What do you think of the piping? Have you encountered any issues like this with your puzzle? It's just one side though the rest is okay. It was brought 2019.


No piping issues. I have black


----------



## ajde.adam

Just wanted to come on here for a little update.

I’ve had my soft-grained puzzle for about ten months now and it’s held up great. There are no scratches or marks on the body of the bag and the smooth leather handles are also spotless. There are minor scratches on the hardware where the clasps of the straps are attached but that’s expected. There are no loose stitches to be found either which was a concern of mine since the bag had a lot of panels to work with. The only annoyance I have from the bag is the small leather bit on the strap that holds the end in place is loose now and I have to pull it higher for it to stay in place. I live in Las Vegas and it’s pretty dry here, but I think that has helped maintain the bag’s structure. However, I was in Seattle for almost a week and my bag softened up considerably; I noticed how much the dip/sag was on the middle which really made the geometric shape stand out. I changed out of the bag as soon as I got home so I could stuff it and give it some of its structure back.

*When I first got the bag:*



*During Seattle trip:*


----------



## rachelyx

My daily bag. Still in good condition


----------



## lxrac

it's good


----------



## tuna_s_bag

Wondering has anyone got the large flamenco clutch/tote? I’m thinking of getting one as a daily work bag because I’m in love with the leather and looks to be a decent size. I’m not concerned about it not holding its structure but I’ve heard mixed reviews when it comes to the workmanship (messy stitching/piping etc.) Thank you!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Here's my Medium Puzzle in the classic Tan/Gold colour, and I have had it since Jan 2020 and have used it consistently, at least twice a week, and I must say the quality is impeccable... absolutely zero corner wear, zero glazing issues, zero scratches on the hardware, minus the feet, etc. The only thing that has 'aged' is the softening of leather over continuous use, as well as being constantly stuffed with items inside - which can be most evidently in the body of the bag, and also the handle, as I like to hand carry it a lot). The only thing that has some wear is that the light coloured fabric interior has some dirt marks, but that could be easily resolved if I bothered to clean it - so that's on me.
> 
> Below is a side by side comparison of my Puzzle when it was about a week old (left, taken on the 8th Jan 2020) and on the right (taken on the 11th April 2021).
> 
> View attachment 5064466
> View attachment 5064463
> 
> 
> Hope this helps anyone in deciding! Long story short, I highly recommend it, and I am intending on getting the OG Small Puzzle, and the Mini Puzzle in the future - because I like the design and functionality of the bag so much!



I thought I update this post, as I just took another image of my Puzzle today (21 Oct 2022), and I am amazed at how little overall the bag has changed from that first image (other than the leather softening up) - mind you I just swapped bags and haven't stuffed the bag yet with its stuffing, so its completely empty! Absolutely no corner wear and other than the slouching and scratches on the feet of the bag, it still looks good as new! 




I love how the sides of my Puzzle are still almost bone straight and can still stand up on its own!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> I love how the sides of my Puzzle are still almost bone straight and can still stand up on its own!


So slouchy in the middle. I love this softened look and yet the sides are still standing upright.


----------



## missdagane

Hello. Has anyone had experience with the customer service? I have à problem with my puzzle bag bought in 2019. I would like to send it to Loewe for repair, but they told me I have to bring it in a shop. They are no shops where I live, they told me to bring it there next time I made a trip in one of the cities. Problem, I dont plan it. Loewe dos not have the same shop net as other luxury brands. They sell online but what about repairs? Thanks


----------



## ajde.adam

missdagane said:


> Hello. Has anyone had experience with the customer service? I have à problem with my puzzle bag bought in 2019. I would like to send it to Loewe for repair, but they told me I have to bring it in a shop. They are no shops where I live, they told me to bring it there next time I made a trip in one of the cities. Problem, I dont plan it. Loewe dos not have the same shop net as other luxury brands. They sell online but what about repairs? Thanks


I contacted them shortly after I received a new bag and I had a concern regarding the leather. They had me ship it back to them for assessment and I was offered to ship it back a second time for a better look, but I opted not too. I’m not sure why they didn’t offer that to you; maybe it’s because it’s been a few years since you purchased the bag? To be honest I don’t even know anything about their after-sales program.


----------



## sellmysoulforhandbags

I have puzzle in smooth leather. I really love it. The quality just amazing. I don't baby my bag at all. I have it for 2.5 years now and still look brand new. Even caught rain a bit. Really satisfied with Loewe.


----------



## Peaeye

I have the Hammock (got it in April of this year) and didn’t condition it but it still looks brand new. I love all the different ways I can wear it!


----------



## Peaeye

Also... have you guys seen this guy on Instagram: 

He took apart a Puzzle and valued it at $170 to make (valuing the leather and materials and cost of putting it together)
I have some major side eye on that...


----------



## phoebe_chen

Peaeye said:


> Also... have you guys seen this guy on Instagram:
> 
> He took apart a Puzzle and valued it at $170 to make (valuing the leather and materials and cost of putting it together)
> I have some major side eye on that...



I actually just saw this vid as well! Actually, if you dig more on the comment section, one of his follower linked his other video about the type of cost he's covering, which doesn't include marketing etc.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Peaeye said:


> Also... have you guys seen this guy on Instagram:
> 
> He took apart a Puzzle and valued it at $170 to make (valuing the leather and materials and cost of putting it together)
> I have some major side eye on that...




His videos need to be taken with a grain of salt. He compares apples with pears (Chanel Caviar with Hermès Chevre) and also has his own brand of leather goods he wants to sell… it’s entertaining to watch and some things are good to know (the heavier the finishing, the lower quality the leather can be) though.


----------



## atlantique

I think we all know that we don't buy for our passion to bags not only for the quality of the leather and the craftmanship.
 When we buy a bag first of all we buy for the status and the name of a brand.


----------



## phoebe_chen

atlantique said:


> I think we all know that we don't buy for our passion to bags not only for the quality of the leather and the craftmanship.
> When we buy a bag first of all we buy for the status and the name of a brand.


Funnily enough the puzzle bag is what got me into luxury bags yet my thought process at the time was "if this bag wasn't made by Loewe, would you still buy it?". At that time I have so many other bags, no high-end brands, and don't want to keep adding clutter to my wardrobe. My answer to myself was "heck yeah", just because I was so in love with the construction; edgy design yet relaxed. I then looked up the luxury market (and non-luxury as well) and realized only Loewe does this bag since it is their original design. I don't even know how huge Loewe was, or how the brand is often called the Hermes of Spain. Have I known that before, I would probably shy away from it.

Status and brand do eventually play into my consideration for my other bags. But I think for Loewe, some people discover them by genuinely loving their product first for what they are (status/brand name comes second since a lot of people won't recognize a Loewe in an instant, unlike say, Chanel) and simply couldn't get that kinda craftmanship and aesthetic elsewhere

(Sorry for the wall of text! I have since become a Loewe geek )


----------



## purselover9

CrackBerryCream said:


> His videos need to be taken with a grain of salt. He compares apples with pears (Chanel Caviar with Hermès Chevre) and also has his own brand of leather goods he wants to sell… it’s entertaining to watch and some things are good to know (the heavier the finishing, the lower quality the leather can be) though.


Exactly, took it with a grain of salt. Especially when he has his own brand of leather goods he’s trying to sale!


----------

